# Soccer Predictions - 12/03/2016



## JaKim (Mar 12, 2016)

Any suggestions for today games;

   1. Bolton vs Preston
   2. Cardiff vs Ipswich
   3. Nottingham vs Sheffield Wed
   4. QPR vs Brentford
   5. Bournemouth vs Swansea   
   6. Stoke City vs Southampton
   7. Lorient vs Marseille   
   8. Everton vs Chelsea
   9. Guingamp vs St. Etienne
   10. Bastia vs Lille
   11. Toulouse vs Bordeaux
   12. Levante vs Valencia
   13. Genoa vs Torino


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 12, 2016)

Chelsea not to win, although I am late, I would have layed them if I arrived earlier.


----------



## JaKim (Mar 13, 2016)

admin said:


> Chelsea not to win, although I am late, I would have layed them if I arrived earlier.
> 
> Hi Admin,
> 
> ...


----------

